# this is the best on grill my original recipe



## chef tony (May 20, 2006)

this is the best on GRIL \ BBQ you will eat  ( my original recipe )

*INGREDIENTS*

5 potato 

turmeric 

Lamb fat (ground Lamb fat)

black pepper 

salt

parsley (just for the color)


*DIRECTIONS*

puree  the potato and add the turmeric ,salt ,black pepper ,chopped  parseley ,ground Lamb fat, and mix good then make small "burgers " like and place them on the gril \BBQ this will be great you will love it  

i want to hear you comment on this recipe


----------



## bethzaring (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting your ideas, I like thinking outside the box, especially when dealing with food.  I am firing up the grill for the first time today,and have not decided what to fix, am having friends over, fortunately these friends will eat anything, they are used to my experiments


----------

